# X-Fi Mic input not working.



## Grey410

*Ok.  I bought an X-Fi Xtreme Gamer and it works great...but my microphone will not work with it.  I've trouble shot it everyway I can think of.  It has a flexijack connect that is supposed to be a digital in/out and mic/line 2 in/out.  The option is in the setup for the card but it's not highlighted.  Any thoughts?  Suggestions?  I've even contacted their crap support to no avail.*


----------



## Geoff

Have you gone to the volume control center in Windows and un-muted the Mic and Line inputs?


----------



## Archangel

Like Omega said.. the Mic is Muted by default in windows ( Control panel-> Sounds and audio devices)


----------



## Grey410

*Unmuted*

*Yes I've unmuted it.  In both SB settings and windows. It's odd.  My computer pics up my webcam mic (usb) fine.*


----------



## Archangel

What Mic do you have (and chanse on trying a other mic)
You're sure you have it in the right port?  ( don't ask..  i tried setting up mine for 3 hour's.. then i noticed it was plugged in the line in instead of the mic in... )
and last but not least... what do you mean with flexijack?


----------



## Grey410

*No mic*



Archangel said:


> What Mic do you have (and chanse on trying a other mic)
> You're sure you have it in the right port?  ( don't ask..  i tried setting up mine for 3 hour's.. then i noticed it was plugged in the line in instead of the mic in... )
> and last but not least... what do you mean with flexijack?



*The X-fi combines the line in 2 /mic in with the digital in/out.  But I can't even enable it in the setup screen.  It's grayed out.  I see light coming out of the jack but no worky.  I tried all the other jacks to idiot test myself.*


----------

